# The pointy earred devil



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are so good to have “made it work” with Gracie. Now she’s the devil you know


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She definitely still has a glint in her eye! You have done an amazing job with her - I remember what very, very hard work she was five years ago. Not many people would have persevered, or have had the knowledge and understanding to help her adjust.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks fjm, Gracie and I have come to an understanding these days, it's good, it's fun to have the goof around, silly girl is pretty happy these days.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Mmfst, it was a rough road but we made it


----------

